# deadlifts on back day



## qawse (Jul 27, 2007)

I have seen alot of training splits that have deadlifts on back and bi days, squats on leg days. The deadlift involves the legs, for someone 10 weeks in (me) will I be over working my legs? What do you think, good idea? I have been following The Growth Princples for Beginnners article on this site.


----------



## rmtt (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey bro...when I include deads in my back workout, I do them in the rack with the pins set at my shins.

This way, it takes a lot of the legs out of the movement, but still allows you to really blast your back.


----------



## oldfella (Aug 4, 2007)

If you are new to this then do full proper deadlifts on back day. Do them first after a warmup. Then schedule leg day a few days after this and do full proper deep squats. make sure your form is immaculate on both or you will pay the price. These are two of the best movements in the game for size and strength! And no you will not be overtraining your legs.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 31, 2007)

oldfella said:
			
		

> If you are new to this then do full proper deadlifts on back day. Do them first after a warmup. Then schedule leg day a few days after this and do full proper deep squats. make sure your form is immaculate on both or you will pay the price. These are two of the best movements in the game for size and strength! And no you will not be overtraining your legs.



That sounds perfect. Form is fundamental on all exercises but especially for deadlifts and squats. So important to stretch and then do some warm-up sets too. The legs are the one part of your body you can exercise twice weekly with great success. I am about to do the same routine of deadlifts on back day and squats on leg day. Just make sure you have a few days gap between each. You can look up perfect form for each on bodybuilding.com or just google deadlifts etc.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 5, 2007)

oldfella said:
			
		

> If you are new to this then do full proper deadlifts on back day. Do them first after a warmup. Then schedule leg day a few days after this and do full proper deep squats. make sure your form is immaculate on both or you will pay the price. These are two of the best movements in the game for size and strength! And no you will not be overtraining your legs.




deadlift are GREAT for adding strength and size. if done properly you wont be overtraining your legs.


----------

